# question. have you ever been food poisoned?



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 22, 2021)

just wondering.

me twice. i was very young tho, but i remember it well. ended up in the ER both times.

once was a bad mayo dose from a BLT at a Howard Johnsons hotel restaurant.
second..i was maybe 20. bad Chicken Mole from that historic restaurant in Las Crusas, NM. La Posta.

i went decades without eating mayo or chicken mole. i'm cool with both now. i am much more careful now.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, several times. My food poisoning book is languishing somewhere in a box in the basement so I can't identify the specific types I've suffered through but most the most common form has been the one you can get from rice that has been held at <60C/140F for several hours in less than pristinely hygienic conditions. Hits fast, four to eight hours, four to eight more hours of suffering in the bathroom, and then you're basically fine, if a little weak, unless you have underlying conditions. Many of the sneakier forms of food born illness don't hit you for 48 hours or more from when you ate what you shouldn't have eaten so identifying the cause isn't easy.


----------



## GoodMagic (Oct 22, 2021)

Only once. Not sure what tge culprit was, but both my wife and I got it so probably diner out in chapel hill, whole fish . Miserable 24 hrs puking my guts out pounding headache, intense nausea. Luckily neighbor was a fam doc and got some anti- nausea meds, suppository, that put me to sleep. Ugh such a horrible experience.


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2021)

Yea. I think it was a salad from a Vietnamese restaurant in France. Then I went to visit a friend in Switzerland the next day. Was in terrible shape the entire visit. It’s lucky he knew the time honored remedy of vodka shots + red chili flakes, because otherwise I’d never have recovered.


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 22, 2021)

Twice. Spinach/greens likely handled by less-than-sanitary hands at a national chain had me repainting a shower curtain. Before that, Indian curry held under a heat lamp in the "danger zone" for far too long.


----------



## rob (Oct 23, 2021)

Yep twice, both times I believe from big piles of rice stored at sub optimum temperatures and added to dishes in takeaway food.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 23, 2021)

ian said:


> Yea. I think it was a salad from a Vietnamese restaurant in France. Then I went to visit a friend in Switzerland the next day. Was in terrible shape the entire visit. It’s lucky he knew the time honored remedy of vodka shots + red chili flakes, because otherwise I’d never have recovered.


lol holy **** that's quite a remedy


----------



## Michi (Oct 23, 2021)

Mikeadunne said:


> lol holy **** that's quite a remedy


There's gotta be _something_ to get rid of all that capsaicin. Vodka sounds like a most excellent choice. Once you've had enough of it, you won't even notice that you are sick anymore…


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 23, 2021)

Definitely once, salmonella from undercooked chicken at my grandparents 50th anniversary dinner. Almost everyone got it and it was predictably terrible.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 23, 2021)

The worst one was at a large business meeting 20 years ago, in Barcelona where we got stockfish for lunch...a third of the group got their plates a lot later then the others and we got gratinated fish.
A bit later on the airplane my stomach was a bit queasy, yet the ride along the coast was bumpy so hey.

During the taxi ride from the airport to my home I chatted a bit with the driver about the car (Merc diesel V8) and he said it was quicker than most sportscars, which he demonstrated at the next traffic light by launching the car. That was the point where I went very silent and started staring at the window button, coming home I barely made the toilet and there are three whole days that are a total blank in my memory.
To date I cannot see, hear or smell cheese on fish (which I always have found a stupid combo)


----------



## WiriWiri (Oct 23, 2021)

Only twice badly enough to mention with some certainty, despite much travel in less salubrious locations. The first time was in Paris some 20 years ago, when a clam-based pasta dish dramatically returned a few hours later, leading to a series of spectacularly pukey photo opportunities in various tourist locations (behind a Citroen 2cv, on the banks of the Seine etc), followed by a truly miserable return journey on the Eurostar with much of the company I was working for at the time. I will say that the charms of the old Parisian quarter, with its rudimentary toilets (think hole in floor ‘concealed’ behind half-height saloon-style swing doors) were slightly lost on me and my dramatic nodding-donkey expulsions at the time.

Remarkably many years later I had much the same reaction to the very same dish (spaghetti vongole), this time in a well regarded Italian restaurant a mile or two away from home. I‘m usually not a cautious man, but I haven’t risked those little tasty clam bastards since.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 23, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> once was a bad mayo dose


Ditto. Last time I got food poisoning was from this mountain of mayo at a buffet in a hotel 25 years ago. It had that slick sheen that struck me as suspicious at the time but I still took a dollop. Huge mistake. 6 hours later my head was stuck in a toilet bowl. The dehydration is what made me feel real bad but I managed to work through it. I haven't touched open mayo since.


----------



## sumis (Oct 23, 2021)

undercooked a chicken i made for myself. found myself puking and crying on the floor of the office bathroom.

.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 23, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Only twice badly enough to mention with some certainty, despite much travel in less salubrious locations. The first time was in Paris some 20 years ago, when a clam-based pasta dish dramatically returned a few hours later, leading to a series of spectacularly pukey photo opportunities in various tourist locations (behind a Citroen 2cv, on the banks of the Seine etc), followed by a truly miserable return journey on the Eurostar with much of the company I was working for at the time. I will say that the charms of the old Parisian quarter, with its rudimentary toilets (think hole in floor ‘concealed’ behind half-height saloon-style swing doors) were slightly lost on me and my dramatic nodding-donkey expulsions at the time.
> 
> Remarkably many years later I had much the same reaction to the very same dish (spaghetti vongole), this time in a well regarded Italian restaurant a mile or two away from home. I‘m usually not a cautious man, but I haven’t risked those little tasty clam bastards since.


That reminds of another incident when I ate a dodgy quiche lorraine from a bakery in Paris. It was being kept warm under a low power warming lamp. In hindsight all these incidences were completely avoidable. 

I never touch oysters.......


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 23, 2021)

when I eat Oysters or Clams I take great care examing each, bad ones tend to advertize themselves really well...I guess doing that gets old real fast when you work in the food industry so I avoid that sort of food other than where I can see the Sea.


----------



## WiriWiri (Oct 23, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> That reminds of another incident when I ate a dodgy quiche lorraine from a bakery in Paris. It was being kept warm under a low power warming lamp. In hindsight all these incidences were completely avoidable.
> 
> I never touch oysters.......



Generally I’ll eat anywhere, albeit largely under the principle that if it‘s popular and cooked in front of me I reckon my stomach will deal with it. I tend to avoid buffets, salad bars and where food‘s been hanging around indefinitely

Seafood, particularly bivalves, seem a bit like russian roulette, but they’re too darn tasty (imo) to want to avoid entirely, Sadly there‘s often no indication that anything’s amiss with the food in terms of taste and sometimes even the most hygenic of places get caught out by bad bottom-feeders- I thoroughly enjoyed both Vongoles at the time fwiw


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 23, 2021)

At least once, I think. At least that's what it started out as. Then it took at least 6 months before there was any recovery and a fully year before I was remotely okay again. And it never fully recovered.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 23, 2021)

When i was in the Philippines i had it 3 times in 3 weeks. Just happened over and over. Should probably not have eaten those chicken guts.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Oct 23, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Seafood, particularly bivalves, seem a bit like russian roulette, but they’re too darn tasty (imo) to want to avoid entirely, Sadly there‘s often no indication that anything’s amiss with the food in terms of taste and sometimes even the most hygenic of places get caught out by bad bottom-feeders- I thoroughly enjoyed both Vongoles at the time fwiw



Read Anthony Bourdain’s book “Kitchen Confidential” for his views on eating bi-valves at restaurants. A bi-valve food poisoning episode was solely responsib for his conversion from atheist to god believer as he prayed for a quick death to escape the effects of a single mussel.

As for me I got my one and only case of food poisoning fifty years ago from a hamburger sold to me by a drive-in that had just been voted as serving the best hamburger in Canada. It was a “moving” experience burned into my memory like it happened yesterday. Not to be forgotten … or repeated.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 23, 2021)

India...

Only time I have vomited on myself because I couldnt stop shitting..


----------



## Michi (Oct 23, 2021)

More times than I can count. I've travelled a lot over the years. Quite often to the kinds of places people know about only from documentaries. Bulgaria, Turkey, Romania, Greece, Thailand, Singapore, UAE, Ghana, Ivory Coast, Mali, and lots of other countries. I've managed to catch something or other from food in many of these places.

Usually, it's not that terrible, if thoroughly unpleasant: a bout of vomiting, diarrhoea, fever, etc. Normally, it's over after about three days. Each and every time, I got the infection by eating things that all travel guides tell you not to eat. Such as chicken giblets from a street vendor in Ghana, seafood from a street vendor in Thailand, and so on.

Despite that, I wouldn't ever change anything. I've made experiences (and not just culinary ones) by doing what normal people don't do, and I'm the richer for it.

I caught the absolute worst infection of my life in Singapore. I was there for a week, teaching a bunch of engineers. On the Thursday of that week, they told me that they'd like to take me out for dinner and asked me what I would like to eat. I told them that I would like to eat whatever it is that they would like to eat, because I don't go to another country only to eat the same stuff as I eat at home.

They treated me to a lavish dinner at a very expensive and exclusive waterfront restaurant. There was plenty of food (mostly seafood), and the coup de grâce was a giant chilli crab, which was awesome. Afterwards, we found a street vendor and had some durian before heading home.

That night, about three hours later, I woke up, vomited, and had severe diarrhoea. Because I had another full day of teaching to do, I dragged myself to work in the morning and taught a class the entire day, running a 39+ ºC temperature. Then, at about 7 pm, I made my way to the airport to fly back to Brisbane.

The flight takes about ten hours. About a third of the time, I was sitting in my seat and getting soaked by my own sweat, running a very high temperature, and being thoroughly miserable. The second third of the time, I spent with chills and shivering convulsively. The remainder of the time I spent on the toilet, occasionally switching ends from which to empty myself…

When we finally arrived in Brisbane, I was going through a hot phase. When I fronted up at immigration, I could barely stand straight, and I had so much sweat running down my forehead that I had to wipe myself every few seconds. The immigration officer took one look and obviously decided that "this guy is really nervous about something or other", despite me explaining that I was really sick.

So, very politely and methodically, immigration officers took apart every last bit of my luggage and did a body search. All the while I wished I could die. It took them well over an hour until they finally let me go.

I went directly to a doctor, straight from the airport. They gave me some aspirin and collected a stool sample. The next morning, they called me back and told me that I had cryptosporidium. It's a parasite that is really quite nasty. The treatment wasn't antibiotics. Instead, they went straight to sulphonamides.

I got better within five days, but it took months to really get over the lingering weakness. And that was when I was thirty years younger.

And, still, I'd do it again. That chilli crab was out of this world…


----------



## Grayswandir (Oct 23, 2021)

Yup.

I was on an Indian reservation and was served some red hotdogs by my wife's father (something I've never seen before, outside of eating a "Bahama Mamma"). I ate one hotdog, then my wife and I left for home (the east coast). As I drove along Interstate 90 heading back home, I started feeling some awfully painful stomach cramps. They got more severe as time went on, to the point of me wanting to go to the hospital. Problem was, we were in the middle of nowhere. I think the nearest hospital was well over one hundred miles away. The pain got so bad that I found a cheap motel and decided to sleep it off. The night was dark and full of terrors. 

Suffice it to say, I survived, but I'll never eat another red hotdog again. An honestly, it could have been the water the hotdogs were boiled in for all I know. The water quality on the res wasn't exactly up to the national standards.


----------



## cooktocut (Oct 23, 2021)

Oof reading these makes my stomach hurt. 

I have a dumb one for you guys. I once warmed up a bag of chili in sous vide and got severly ill after eating it. The cause? Not drying off the bag before dumping the contents into a bowl. Specifically remember watching the water dripping into the bowl and not thinking anything of it. Well that water had sat for weeks. Two valuable lessons learned from that... swap out your water regularly, and dry off the outside of your bags


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 23, 2021)

Michi said:


> Then, at about 7 pm, I made my way to the airport to fly back to Brisbane.
> 
> The flight takes about ten hours. About a third of the time, I was sitting in my seat and getting soaked by my own sweat, running a very high temperature, and being thoroughly miserable. The second third of the time, I spent with chills and shivering convulsively. The remainder of the time I spent on the toilet, occasionally switching ends from which to empty myself…



You are a brave soul...

Food poisoning on a plane is one of my nightmares. The idea of being stuck in a tiny seat, sweating bullets and praying you can get to the toilet for the multiple emergencies makes me feel very claustrophobic. Holding your arse and mouth while that innocent dude from three rows up (who has just become enemy #1), slowly passes that earlier, horrid smelling imitation of scrambled eggs... terrifying.






Luftmensch said:


> India...
> 
> Only time I have vomited on myself because I couldnt stop shitting..



A little more story telling.... I did all the 'right' things. We were there for a wedding. Who knows what caused the bug. It was a fancy joint and all the food was cooked. It got about a third of the guests. It was funny retrospect. I remember having a blast of a night. The guests started disappearing one by one, like a horror film. I think it only really dawned on us that it was widespread in the wee hours of the morning. By then I had been a seemingly endless stream of fluids from both ends (sometimes at the same time) for four to five hours. Fuzziness. 

My partner had been bringing me bottled water all night and soothing me, "get it all out, it will pass". Call to prayers. Hilariously, a significant number of the guests were doctors. By breakfast, those who hadnt been taken by the shittening were sharing stories. My partner bumped into one of the doctors. "Hang on a tick! Get this in em"

Never has a drug worked so quickly for me. After pouring out liquids for what seemed like an eternity, the nausea faded. The sweating stopped. As I started to drift off... I had the luxury of occupying my mental space with other thoughts. Ah ha! There you are! Resentment my old friend! What a privilege! Where was this bloody pill all night? Perhaps I could have saved myself six hours of grief. Four hours of mediocre sleep. Bliss.

Such a great trip.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Oct 23, 2021)

I have heard that “burned toast” is a good treatment for fp. Don’t know whether it’s true or not, but I guess I’d grasp at anything during a “shittening”.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 23, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> I have heard that “burned toast” is a good treatment for fp. Don’t know whether it’s true or not, but I guess I’d grasp at anything during a “shittening”.



Interesting. Plausible I suppose? I can see how it shares commonalities with activated charcoal. Dunno if it works anything like it! Or if activated charcoal is even appropriate if your "shittening" is caused by bacteria (surely it would not effective against parasites)...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Oct 23, 2021)

The guy who told me that said that he had been afflicted with a “shittening” on a pack trip by horse into the Canadian foothills. He said that the guide … an experienced wrangler … had fed him burned toast until the symptoms disappeared. I don’t know whats worse … surviving a “shittening” in an airplane seat or on horseback. Neither I suppose.


----------



## Grayswandir (Oct 23, 2021)

It sounds fricking horrible Brian. I think I'll take horseback, at least you're not stuck in the closed confines of an airplane.


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 23, 2021)

A lot of people blame mayo for their problems, but all commercially prepared mayo is very safe from a microbiological standpoint. It's made with pasteurized eggs and the pH is low enough to stop any nasties from growing -- not that there's enough water activity in there to allow much to grow in the first place. Mayo is a very low risk food and it actually enhances the food safety of a dish when it's added as an ingredient.


----------



## Grayswandir (Oct 23, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> A lot of people blame mayo for their problems, but all commercially prepared mayo is very safe from a microbiological standpoint. It's made with pasteurized eggs and the pH is low enough to stop any nasties from growing -- not that there's enough water activity in there to allow much to grow in the first place. Mayo is a very low risk food and it actually enhances the food safety of a dish when it's added as an ingredient.


I'm not sure I buy that byrd, but I suppose you could be correct. The hard part to believe is it would actually enhance food safety. You are right though, it's been ultra-pasteurized, and doesn't really resemble fresh mayo too closely. We nuke almonds that enter the country, so I guess it's not that far-fetched.


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 23, 2021)

It's kind of a well-known phenomenon in commercial food safety. It's the acid that does most of the work, but the minimal water activity also helps. Coating food with acidulated oil helps prevent the growth of many microbes that require water and more neutral pHs to thrive. Here's a link to the "ur" study. And the "nut" of the abstract:



> Mayonnaise retarded but did not prevent the growth of S. aureus or S. typhimurium in salads stored at 22 or 32 C for 24 h. Increasing the concentration of mayonnaise in salads increased the degree to which growth of these organisms was delayed. Contrary to popular belief, the presence of mayonnaise in meat salads tends to retard rather than enhance growth of food-borne pathogens. However, addition of mayonnaise should not be considered a substitute for refrigeration for preserving meat salads from the growth of food-borne pathogens.



Similar studies replicate the finding in various foodstuffs.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 23, 2021)

I've had food poisoning about 6 times. I'll tell about the two worst.

Before a long flight, I stopped by a chiuchow place in the Hong Kong airport and ate some of their classic goose dish. Dumb idea -- this is room temperature goose that has sat for who knows how long. The flight was, of course, miserable, and it went on for days. Eventually, I wondered why my legs were so cold, and searched on the Web, only to discover that cold limbs are a symptom of dehydration. So I laid in a supply of Pedialyte, and drank the first quart. It was really weird, because my fingers were sort of shriveled and wrinkly, and they went back to normal in minutes.

The worst, though, was in Tokyo. After a fancy lunch, I went with some friends to the knife district, and started feeling really bad. I took my leave. All along, through the half-mile walk to the subway, the three trains, and the half-mile walk to the hotel, I had to pause every couple of minutes, lean against a wall, and retch. Fortunately, I guess, I've had surgery that had the side effect of making me unable to vomit. On the subway, I sat with my head between my knees the whole time. When I got back to the hotel, I lay on the floor of the shower for a long long time.

The only good thing was that my subway posture was actually, I think, a perfect culturally correct way of saying "I am so sorry to be disturbing your harmony with my horrible retching presence."


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 23, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> I don’t know whats worse … surviving a “shittening” in an airplane seat or on horseback



Kinda feel like it might be worst for the horse!!!


----------



## matchplay18 (Oct 23, 2021)

Just two weeks ago I had to bring my wife to the emergency Cryptosporidium. The Health Department was on the phone before we left the hospital. We could never track it down.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Oct 23, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> Kinda feel like it might be worst for the horse!!!



Maintaining the necessary “butt clench” for the duration of the ride might prove to be “a bridge too far”. I think it would be best for the horse and rider to simply pitch camp for the duration … or until,the burnt toast ran out.


----------



## LostHighway (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm a little surprised that so many people have reported rapid onset of symptoms. While I'm no expert my understanding is that with low level of bacterial contamination it usually takes many hours and sometimes days for the bacteria to reproduce sufficiently in your gut to cause problems. I may be completely wrong but, to me, rapid onset means the food has been a festering pile of bacteria long enough to have already produced enough toxins in whatever you ate or drank that you don't have to wait for them to reproduce in your gut.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 23, 2021)

you can somehow somewhat differentiate what the cause of the food poisoning was by the time to onset...that is when there is no other food after getting 'poisoned'









Food Poisoning Symptoms


Do you have food poisoning? Check this list to learn the signs and symptoms.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 23, 2021)

I now recall a more recent milder case, where I had some air dried funky Italian Salami-esk meat (really nice stuff) that for some reason crept into the fridge.....


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 23, 2021)

Okay everyone -- pics or it didn't happen


----------



## gregfisk (Oct 24, 2021)

I’ve been poisoned a few times in my life. The one I remember most was Thanksgiving. Back in those days we had the holiday with my wife’s family and this time it was with her niece. Usually it was with her aunt, the mother of this niece. She was very exited to host her first Thanksgiving and was doing a traditional turkey. When she pulled it out of the oven another cousin people trusted said it was done. My wife pointed out that there was blood on the tray but since she has a reputation for being too cautious sometimes they didn’t take it seriously. The blood was wiped off the plate and the turkey was served. I didn’t see any of this happen or I would have backed her up. This was of course a Thursday night and by Saturday afternoon I was hanging over the deck rail at our beach house feeling horrible. My wife was pissed off at first because she thought I had drank too much but I assured her that wasn’t the case. I had never felt so bad in my life at the time and thought I was going to die right then and there. I rarely if ever throw up and I was sweating profusely. A little while into my ordeal my wife gets a call from our daughter and she’s crying because she’s at the end of our driveway at home throwing up, which she’d never done before. So my wife calls her mom and sure enough she’s also very ill. Well over half the people got violently ill, most likely the ones who ate the dark meat. My wife didn’t get sick but she had only had a small piece of the breast. I’m very cautious now when it comes to poultry, no blood for me.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 24, 2021)

I hope I remember to take selfies if it happens a next time...


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> I’ve been poisoned a few times in my life... ...My wife didn’t get sick but she had only had a small piece of the breast. I’m very cautious now when it comes to poultry, no blood for me.


Serious question (Yeah, not normal for me). How do you know it was the undercooked turkey that made everyone sick, versus cross contamination or some other issue that occurred earlier in the day (or the day before) while this person tackled hosting their first Thanksgiving dinner? Like having raw turkey on a cutting board (or oyster or sausage for the stuffing) and using the cutting board later for prep of salad ingredients? Or just plain not washing her hands before touching other things after handling the turkey? Plenty of things could happen that would result in a lot of people getting sick besides undercooked turkey. Maybe it's more important to be cautious anytime you eat at that niece's house? Or anytime she brings a dish to a dinner you are at? There is plenty of fur flying in the kitchen during Thanksgiving perp, and lot of opportunities for issues if the main person in the kitchen is not too savvy yet on good practices.


----------



## gregfisk (Oct 24, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Serious question (Yeah, not normal for me). How do you know it was the undercooked turkey that made everyone sick, versus cross contamination or some other issue that occurred earlier in the day (or the day before) while this person tackled hosting their first Thanksgiving dinner? Like having raw turkey on a cutting board (or oyster or sausage for the stuffing) and using the cutting board later for prep of salad ingredients? Or just plain not washing her hands before touching other things after handling the turkey? Plenty of things could happen that would result in a lot of people getting sick besides undercooked turkey. Maybe it's more important to be cautious anytime you eat at that niece's house? Or anytime she brings a dish to a dinner you are at? There is plenty of fur flying in the kitchen during Thanksgiving perp, and lot of opportunities for issues if the main person in the kitchen is not too savvy yet on good practices.



That’s a good question and I understand why you’re asking it. The next time we all got together which was Christmas I think, we all discussed it. The people who got sick all ate turkey. Not only did they all eat turkey, they all ate dark meat. The people who didn’t get sick either didn’t eat turkey at all, some were vegetarians, or only ate breast meat. We also talked about what else we ate since there was a lot of food and not everyone ate everything. I can’t remember the details of that now but we determined at the time that the turkey was the most likely culprit. Of course we can’t say for certain it was the turkey but with all of the evidence we had at the time we concluded that that was the cause. My wife, who can’t eat beef or dairy and I discussed in detail what we both ate prior to the second get together so that also helped us determine what the cause might have been. The nieces mom who is an RN suggested it might have been the flu, to take the spotlight off of her daughter. But when I pressed her on it she said she thought it was probably the turkey. Like I said, no way to know 100% but we’re pretty sure that’s what it was.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2021)

You all definitely put your heads together and figured it out


----------



## Rangen (Oct 24, 2021)

I've always had the idea that I could tell which food poisoned me, just by thinking about each one in turn, and seeing which thought makes my gorge rise.

Could be a complete delusion, of course, but if it's actually possible, you can see how it might have given a Darwinian advantage.


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 24, 2021)

Christmas dinner two years in a row (‘15 & ‘16 I think). 12/26 was brutal for both my wife and me.

Ham both years and pre-made desserts from the local Whole Foods were the only things in common. Both years were small gatherings, I cooked as I have for years, and didn’t leave things out at room temperature and differently than normal.

The worst is that we both loved holiday hams and can’t bear to eat them anymore.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2021)

maybe make a cooked ham? We usually make a cooked ham-cut shoulder with a brown sugar, pecan and bourbon glaze for our christmas party. People have indicated they prefer it over smoked/ cured hams, so we kept making it until Covid cancelled the party 2 years in a row (and likely this year as well).


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 24, 2021)

I’ve always cooked the ham (bone-in shoulder is my preference). My go to is a brown sugar, clove, and Coke glaze.

ugh, even writing that makes me a little queasy.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2021)

hmmm, sounds like you need to add bourbon, and cut out the Whole Foods prepared dessert


----------

